# Surf was insane



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

Knew the stars were aligning a few days ago with the weather for a miraculous September surf experience. Didn't disappont this afternoon. Limits of keeper trout in 45 minutes and caught them until we were tired.

Another phenomenal day on the water.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch. That's a great way to get tired.


----------



## YakPropeller (Aug 25, 2016)

So you fished the Surf from your boat?

Which Surf were you close to?


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes from the boat. When it slicks off like that hitting surf from the boat can be incredibly advantageous. 

I took my brother and sister north of Aransas jetty on st Jose abort 15 miles.

Anchor on 2nd or 3rd sandbar, depending where you find them, and cast into the guts. Leave yourself a LOT of anchor rope and point the boat into the waves so you don't get rolled on. 

Being able to drive the surf looking for birds or bait increases the odds of a successfully surf trip.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll say and way to go


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Great report Thanks


----------



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

Would love to go with you some time if you need a new fishing buddy, just moved to houston from miami and I have ALOT of experience.


----------

